# timber products in cyprus



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

hi all, i have a question regarding a possible venture in cyprus & whether there may be much call for it.
a friend has asked me to go in to partnership with him in a business manufacturing timber products, this could be anything from ornate & decorative fence panels, dovecotes, pet enclosures, bespoke dolls houses......with the exception of polished wooden furniture, anything else is feasible & the equipment we would be using would allow for pretty much any personal design to be incorporated in to these products.
as i (& my friend) are still based in the uk but very seriously considering (& researching) a permanent move to cyprus i wondered what peoples thoughts would be on the viability of taking such a business to cyprus, on my previous visit to the island i noticed a distinct lack of such items.
i look foward to your replies........many thanks.........mark.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

tackle said:


> hi all, i have a question regarding a possible venture in cyprus & whether there may be much call for it.
> a friend has asked me to go in to partnership with him in a business manufacturing timber products, this could be anything from ornate & decorative fence panels, dovecotes, pet enclosures, bespoke dolls houses......with the exception of polished wooden furniture, anything else is feasible & the equipment we would be using would allow for pretty much any personal design to be incorporated in to these products.
> as i (& my friend) are still based in the uk but very seriously considering (& researching) a permanent move to cyprus i wondered what peoples thoughts would be on the viability of taking such a business to cyprus, on my previous visit to the island i noticed a distinct lack of such items.
> i look foward to your replies........many thanks.........mark.


I think there might be a market for doll houses, playhouses, and playsets as I have not seen any wooden ones. someone told me they found one but was over e1k what would have cost $200 in the US.


----------

